# Hoping to move to christchurch



## Leros (May 26, 2012)

Hi I have a few questions if anyone can help. I am 36 my partner is 30 and we have 2 kids one is 6yrs and one is 6 months we have lived together for over 10 years but are not married. I am a construction foreman working in the UK. Hopefully looking to work in Christchurch on the rebuild. I have started to fill my EOI form in and I reach 110points without a job offer, here is my questions.

1, What is the best visa to go for if successful and does my partner have to apply for one as well or would my application do all of us?

2, If I do get a job offer We will be renting property for a while to get settled. Would it be better to move all our furniture over as this would cost about £4000 and we would never get that much furniture over there for that money.

3, Schooling what I have found so far is that non NZ residents have to pay for schools the average cost is between $8000 and $12000 dollars a year is this correct? or Am I looking at the wrong schools.

Well that's about it for now I think there will be more questions

I would be grateful for any replies


----------



## Leros (May 26, 2012)

Wow 120 odd views and no replies maybe i'm asking the wrong questions. I think I will start a new shread:confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Leros said:


> Hi I have a few questions if anyone can help. I am 36 my partner is 30 and we have 2 kids one is 6yrs and one is 6 months we have lived together for over 10 years but are not married. I am a construction foreman working in the UK. Hopefully looking to work in Christchurch on the rebuild. I have started to fill my EOI form in and I reach 110points without a job offer, here is my questions.
> 
> 1, What is the best visa to go for if successful and does my partner have to apply for one as well or would my application do all of us?
> 
> ...


Hi there. Sorry - your message slipped through my net. Welcome to the Forum.

With 110 points and no job I'm afraid your chances of getting a visa are not high. 
Your best bet is probably a work visa but you'll need to find a job first. Apply with you as the primary applicant, and with your partner and children on it. As you've been together for 10 years, you should be fine. Make sure you have lots of evidence to prove the length of the relationship (like your name on your eldest child's birth certificate).

Furniture - You don't have to bring a whole crate over - you just pay for the volume you use. We used PSS Removals in the UK twice, and found them very good.

Schooling - if you have a work visa then your children will be educated free (well, apart from the 'donation' that some/most schools ask for) at a local school. Otherwise - yes - it's expensive! But if you haven't got a work visa they won't need it as you won't be able to work


----------

